# Small female



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

http://


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I didnt even get two swigs out of the beer before she came trottin in. I got her on some ranch land that dosent get used much. This was my second stand , i did four total. On the last stand i had one watching me from far west side of me and we had a eastern wind today , needless to say it took off after awhile and i started shooting. I did not connect but had fun trying. Thanks for looking.

Oh this is my walmart seat that i paid 16 dollars for this thing weighs less that 2lbs. Thats my 308 hawkeye, and my homemade shooting sticks


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice coyote, keep it up.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

WOW!!!!* NICE light colored coyote ---Congrads on the kill---------SB----your kidding about the Beer:confused:*


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I wouldnt kid you about the beer -----beer in one pocket hand calls in the other


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yikes !!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

singlesix said:


> I wouldnt kid you about the beer -----beer in one pocket hand calls in the other


Congrats on the yote man!

As for the beer... well.... I guess some guys just like to hunt alone. I'm not going to get all preachy - well hell, maybe I am. Guns and alcohol don't mix. I carry concealed almost every day of my life, and on the nights I decide to drink, I surrender my right to carry and the gun stays at home. I know I have as much business carrying my gun on those nights as I do drinking and driving.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the yote, keep nailing them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well maybe I have to go look at those seats...it may just be better than a tree.

Nice dog !

Some day I will hunt those western dogs.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

On a call said:


> Well maybe I have to go look at those seats...it may just be better than a tree.
> 
> Nice dog !
> 
> Some day I will hunt those western dogs.


Im telling ya those seats are awsome for the price , you can see where i tried to spray paint them desert tan and green but alot of it has came off. Friends from work had to buy one after sitting out thier with me and pulling stickers out thier butt all day


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Congrats on the yote man!
> 
> As for the beer... well.... I guess some guys just like to hunt alone. I'm not going to get all preachy - well hell, maybe I am. Guns and alcohol don't mix. I carry concealed almost every day of my life, and on the nights I decide to drink, I surrender my right to carry and the gun stays at home. I know I have as much business carrying my gun on those nights as I do drinking and driving.


I certainly didnt mean to promote what I do and wont mention it again sorry if i offended anyone


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Didn't offend me brother! Be safe out there and have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey single you diffenitlly had his number(CELL NUMBER) you left his headset on. I think thats cheatin. This proves they are gettin smarter out west. LOL


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Hey single you diffenitlly had his number(CELL NUMBER) you left his headset on. I think thats cheatin. This proves they are gettin smarter out west. LOL


When i called her in and shot her she was listening to that song "hungry like a wolf" Duran Duran , but dont worry i quickly took the headsets off of her and changed the station







lol


----------

